# Employment > Permanent Listings >  SENIOR GALLERY TECHNICIAN (JOB #15470) Indiana University Art Museum, Bloomington, IN

## JasonO

http://www.midwestmuseums.org/jobs.html#seniorIUAM


 _SENIOR GALLERY TECHNICIAN (JOB #15470)_
*Indiana University Art Museum, Bloomington, IN*

Indiana University Art Museum's Senior Gallery Technician oversees and participates in the Art Museum's activities related to the moving, packing, and display of artworks and to the preparation and maintenance of the spaces in which they are stored and displayed. Additionally, oversees the day-to-day maintenance of the museum building as a whole. Specifically, the Senior Gallery Technician:

Moves artworks within and outside the museum and packs and unpacks all artworks entering and leaving the museum according to professional standards, taking into account the unique features of each one to ensure their safe handling.Installs all special exhibitions and new displays in the permanent collections galleries, including, arranging, repairing and painting partition walls, arranging display units, and hanging/setting up artworks.Supervises the gallery technician, any part-time assistants, and activities related to IUAM Workshop, ensuring that all work reflects current professional practices established by the Alliance of American Museums and other professional organizations and that Workshop equipment, including forklift, table saw, and other power tools, is properly maintained.Ensures the day-to-day maintenance of the museum building through regular inspection, overseeing or undertaking in-house maintenance or repairs, and by reporting needed outside maintenance to appropriate IU department and ensuring that it is completed in a timely and professional manner.Designs and fabricates display, storage, and shipping units for artworks (both two- and three-dimensional) so that units meet professional standards regarding conservation and security and arranges with outside vendors the fabrication of those that cannot be built in-house according to museum and university policies and procedures. Designs and builds gallery partitions or other gallery/museum furnishings, such as counters, as needed.Lights special exhibitions and permanent collections galleries and adjusts as needed, ensuring that light levels meet conservation requirements of various media.Trains and mentors student workers who wish to develop skills and experience for positions as gallery technicians, crate builders and packers, and art handlers at other institutions.In consultation with the appropriate curator and conservator, designs and fabricates mounts for artworks that ensure their safety and are aesthetically pleasing.Develops and monitors annual Workshop budget. Provides Registrar with cost estimates for crate construction and packing; estimate and order all materials related to Workshop activities, ensuring they are on hand when needed.Plans and schedules Workshop activities, coordinating with appropriate staff and advising other staff, including curators, registrar, conservator, and director, about requirements and feasibility of Workshop-related projects, including exhibitions, and instructs MFA students in hanging/mounting techniques as needed for their annual exhibitions.

Qualifications:
Required: High school diploma or GED, four years of demonstrated skills in carpentry, painting, welding, and Plexiglas, four years of professional art-handling experience, including packing and installation, and three years of experience in building mounts, display units and art crates. Position requires knowledge of professional art-handling, mount-making and art-crate-building procedures; and basic knowledge of exhibition lighting. Candidates should be detail-oriented with the ability to work under deadlines and possess excellent organizational and communication skills and the ability to use a desktop computer. Must be able to work while standing for most of the day; lift display stands, crates, storage units, etc.; lift and carry valuable artworks (heavy and/or awkward sizes and shapes); and focus intently on a simple object for an extended period of time. Some knowledge of exhibition design preferred.

Indiana University is an equal opportunity and affirmative action employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, ethnicity, religion, age, sex, sexual orientation or identity, national origin, disability status, or protected veteran status. This institution is also a provider of ADA services.

Applications accepted online only: go to http://www.iu.edu/~uhrs/jobs/index.html The job number is 15470. Applications accepted until *December 3, 2015*.

(Posted 11/6/15)

----------


## jwilliams

Job number is 15470.

----------

